# car stuff



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

there is a couple topic about car lately... just to keep the discussion under one topic...


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

who in here watch some kind of (pro) motorsport


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

I watch Moto GP.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

WRC fan here.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Wrc Ftmfw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then again I watch almost anything that isn't ******* related (ie nascar, monster trucks, offroading). I <3 WRC, F1, blah anything with a turbo or small displacement engines with lots of cylinders haha.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

damn... i was expecting someone is going to nascar... but lucky no one did... those thing are way behind in techology... they don't even have a door...

i usually watch GT cars. f1 and wrc is pretty cool too... motoGP i heard of it... didn't watch much though... more like a car fan... but still, it beats watching a heavy chunk of metal driving in circle.


----------



## The Gallonator (Sep 20, 2006)

i like touring car and le mans series, WRC is also sweet


----------

